# Would you eat just before a TT?



## HLaB (14 Aug 2013)

I usually eat a flap jack/energy bar and a gel about 5-10mins before a TT, a mate however said I shouldn't, he has credence due to his phenomenal results but he's also 20years younger. Do you eat just before a TT?


----------



## ayceejay (14 Aug 2013)

What distance are you talking about?


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2013)

ayceejay said:


> What distance are you talking about?


I've only ever done 10s, a 5 and a couple of hill climbs.


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Aug 2013)

The only thing you should be eating is your stem.


----------



## palinurus (14 Aug 2013)

For a short TT I eat 2-3 hrs before. 

A TT makes you want to puke at the best of times.


----------



## palinurus (14 Aug 2013)

A gel might work for some people.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Aug 2013)

Well without being too graphic, the only worry I have with eating before a TT, race or ride is needing a numero deux. Consequently, I always have to go before er...going. I never have a problem with gels though and the longer you leave any significant amount of food the better IMO.

I did have one of those CNP flapjack thingies about an hour before a race a few weeks ago and it was alright. Go for it.


----------



## VamP (14 Aug 2013)

No solids in 2 hours before race, if it's 1 hour duration or more, I'll take a gel 20-30 minutes before start.


----------



## Spartak (13 Sep 2013)

Banana


----------



## the_mikey (13 Sep 2013)

I think you'd benefit more from having an electrolyte drink rather than food.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2013)

You are not going to digest anything solid in 5-10 minutes so there isn't any point in eating just before you set off. The food is either going to sit there in your belly doing nowt positive, or possibly erupt from you in a jet of projectile vomit if you are trying hard enough! 

Liquids make more sense, so energy drinks might be ok in small doses. I think of gels as drinks rather than food.

I once chased a lot of fitter riders up the 4.5 mile climb straight out of Hebden Bridge and my porridge breakfast from 75 minutes earlier almost made a guest appearance at the summit!


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Sep 2013)

Eat 2-3 hours before, then sip an energy drink up until it is time to go, no solids close to racing, else you will just end up with it all over you when you puke. I will sometimes neck a gel 15 mins before setting off. I usually carry 1 gel on a 25TT and take it at about 16 miles, possibly placebo, but I have done my best times when doing this rather than not doing it. Although on my fastest 25TT to date, I vomited the gel back up 2 miles after taking it, luckily it missed me and there was no following rider, didn't even break aero position!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Sep 2013)

Sip flat coke before a tt or hill climb. Then if you vomit  during the race the taste in your mouth isn't too bad.  I can say that from experience.
I wouldn't eat anything within a couple of hours of the start though.


----------



## VamP (13 Sep 2013)

Nice 


Rob3rt said:


> Eat 2-3 hours before, then sip an energy drink up until it is time to go, no solids close to racing, else you will just end up with it all over you when you puke. I will sometimes neck a gel 15 mins before setting off. I usually carry 1 gel on a 25TT and take it at about 16 miles, possibly placebo, but I have done my best times when doing this rather than not doing it. Although on my fastest 25TT to date, I vomited the gel back up 2 miles after taking it, luckily it missed me and there was no following rider, didn't even break aero position!


----------



## oldroadman (20 Sep 2013)

The best advice - already here - is eat 2-3 hours before. Then energy drink only. Digesting anything takes energy which is needed for the ride. In any race up to an hour, no need for anything other than water/energy drink. Gels are a mixed blessing, they might be more of a mental boost (placebo) than anything else.
The only thing to absorb in a short/med TT is plenty of pain.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2013)

Pre-race routine:
3 hours before: Large bowl of Porridge + Cup of Espresso
2.5 hours before: 330-500ml Beetroot Juice
2 hours before up until 20 mins before: Sip Sports/Carbohydrate/Energy Drink
45 mins before Olbas oil on cotton buds up nose
30 mins before take my preventer inhaler (suffer from exercise induced asthma)
15-20 mins before, a Gel w/ Caffiene
2 mins before Airways menthol gum (keep this in mouth during race, spit it out at ~6 miles into a 10, at about half way during a 25, or when it starts to bother me) - This prevents dry mouth and helps keep airways clear

During:
10 mile: Nothing
25 mile: Water w/ Electrolytes if it is very hot (I don't drink during a 25 unless it is very hot) + 1xGel in time to get the hit for the last 3-5 miles, so about 13-16 miles in.

Post-race:
As soon as possible Recovery shake (or milk if you can transport it without it going bad)
Once cleaned up and changed etc, Cup of coffee and a slice of cake
Within 2 hours: A meal of your choice


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Pre-race routine:
> 3 hours before: Large bowl of Porridge + Cup of Espresso
> 2.5 hours before: 330-500ml Beetroot Juice
> 2 hours before up until 20 mins before: Sip Sports/Carbohydrate/Energy Drink
> ...


You left out the final line of the Post-race section ...

Go back and pick up the gum!


----------



## Dusty Bin (21 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Go back and pick up the gum!



It's ok - he stops on the way and puts it in a bin....


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You left out the final line of the Post-race section ...
> 
> Go back and pick up the gum!



'Yawn'


----------



## fossala (21 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 'Yawn'



Lost a little respect for you today...


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2013)

fossala said:


> Lost a little respect for you today...



My level of concern, for your degree of respect for me, is..... nil.


----------



## fossala (21 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> My level of concern, for your degree of respect for me, is..... nil.


Your level of concern for things like the enviroment and wildlife seems to be nill as well


----------



## Dusty Bin (21 Sep 2013)

Fossala has a point - can't you just stick it on your bars? You could even mould it into a tiny aero shape to minimise drag...


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Fossala has a point - *can't you just stick it on your bars?* You could even mould it into a tiny aero shape to minimise drag...



This is essentially what I do, but to a redundant Garmin mount on the stem. However, this is a thread about nutrition with regards to a time trial, I offered a fairly comprehensive example of my race day nutrition/routine. No-one bothered to ask what I do with the gum when I spit it out, instead they ignorantly made assumptions and/or announced how their level of respect for me had fluctuated downwards, which I maintain, I couldn't give a toss about.


----------



## fossala (21 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> This is essentially what I do, but to a redundant Garmin mount on the stem. However, this is a thread about nutrition with regards to a time trial, I offered a fairly comprehensive example of my race day nutrition/routine. No-one bothered to ask what I do with the gum when I spit it out, instead they ignorantly made assumptions and/or announced how their level of respect for me had fluctuated downwards, which I maintain, I couldn't give a toss about.


To spit it out describes you spitting. If you say you don't spit it out, maybe you need to change your language to one that describes your actions better.

People (me) didn't jump to conclusions, we (I) acted on what you said.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Sep 2013)

fossala said:


> *To spit it out describes you spitting.* If you say you don't spit it out, maybe you need to change your language to one that describes your actions better.
> 
> People (me) didn't jump to conclusions, we (I) acted on what you said.



Correct, "to spit" does described me "spitting" which is exactly what I do.

Spit = To eject from the mouth

I eject it from my mouth, into my hand, then stick it on the Garmin mount i.e. I spit it out.

I do not need to correct my language at all. It was an accurate use of the term. You did jump to a conclusion/make an assumption in ignorance!


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2013)

If it is an open event and the tea ladies have done a good spread, and I get a late start then I would have a couple of cakes, well you know what it is like with a late start all the best cakes have been sold.

I would certainly not eat within a couple of hours of a very short TT like a 5 or a 10, blimey they are mostly eyeballs out from the go, if you keep it in I would say you are not trying hard enough.

I might have something light closer to the start of a longer event. Such as a 50 or a 100 where the pace will be slightly less stressful for a while at least.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Correct, "to spit" does described me "spitting" which is exactly what I do.
> 
> Spit = To eject from the mouth
> 
> ...


 

Sometimes the will to live seems to fade a little......


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 'Yawn'


Aw dude, spitting gum out is rank. When I become dictator of all Britain I'm going to impose a huge levy on all non medicinal gums to pay for the cleaning costs on the streets and roads and pavements. Even if that means making it like £20 per stick or piece. So be warned.

Ok so I've just read your amendment to the whole "gum" issue and I'm pleased that is the case. Simply take the above as a general mission statement that is in no way directed at yourself or other responsible gum users. (Yes I do realise my policies will hit the few responsible gum chewers fairly hard and unfairly but likely this will pale into insignificance when compared to the raft of other things I will be doing as Chief Dictator of Britain.


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Oct 2013)

I did have quite a large sandwich just before the world championship TT and also made a couple of cups of tea in the adverts.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2013)

I'm not sure if its made a difference (as I'm probably not pushing hard enough) but I done the last three TT's on an empty tank and set PB's; the last one winning the Handycap but it probably had more to do with familiarisation with the course for the first two pb's (two different courses fwiw) and new wheels for the last when I knocked a further 23s of the PCC course. 

Done the club hill climbs at the weekend (a different sort of TT) and I opted for a small gel 15mins before the start for the first climb (my start wasnt the best);
"Calling No. 2 ?",
"Yip thats me, although my number says 22"
"No its not you"
By the time they realised it was me, I barely had enough time to clip in.

For the second climb, I repeated a gel 15-20mins before the start and that ran well I think, the person I was 5secs slower to on the first hill I was 6secs faster than on the second hill, respectively. Also what might of had a bearing I spun up the first hill in the 34t and run up the second (longer but flatter) in 50t.


----------

